# Slingshot vs pellet gun fun



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Now there’s some fun right there gotta get the boys out doing this !


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Now there's some fun right there gotta get the boys out doing this !


Exactly lol, slingshots aren't for everybody (should be) but this is still pretty fun


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just funny because kid lips off (he’s 14) that he out shoot me with a pellet gun if I had a slingshot pretty sure I can school him lol


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BOO-YAH! Sucks to be a pellet gun! (He had to shoot the hanger to show he could hit it.)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s just awesome shootn, plain and simple.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Good fun, very enjoyable indeed .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool video and great shooting!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool on the shootin..thanks for sharing

akaOldmiser


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice video. I'd like a pellet gun but I don't need another hobby.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I can attest to both being loads of fun.

See the attached image of a no-longer-crawling mini-dinosaur shot with a .177 pellet.


----------

